# Echinocereus viereckii



## TimV (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's something colorful that bloomed yesterday. _Echinocereus viereckii _subspecies morricalii. Started from seed about 4 years ago, it comes from Nuevo Leon in Mexico. This subspecies doesn't have much in the way of spines, which is really strange to me as I can't figure out how it survives. I do notice it turns really read in full sunlight so perhaps it's specific area has reddish rocks where it blends in.


----------

